# Lady-Hardtails - Eine Frage an die Mädels



## I3uchi (10. November 2011)

Ich weiß, ich darf hier nicht her - ich schwöre auch dass ich nix anderes lese .
Wenn der Thread in die Kaufberatung gehört Sorry und weg damit.

Meine Freundin möchte sich ein MTB kaufen. Sie ist absoluter Einsteiger, glaubt aber dass sie beim Biken in der Natur viel Spaß haben könnte. Ein erster Ausritt mit einem geliehenen Scott Contessa hat ihr jedenfalls gefallen.
Ich für meinen Teil kann sie nicht ruhigen Gewissens beraten weil ich von der Rahmengeometrie der Lady-Bikes einfach keine Ahnung habe.

Daher eine Frage an euch: Was würdet ihr im Bereich 800-1000 EUR empfehlen?

Eine kurze Probefahrt mit einem Cube WLS hat ihr ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert, allerdings kostete das Teil 1200 EUR. Man hat praktisch gesehen wie sie mit ihrem Gewissen boxt.

Das Radon ZR Lady 6.0 hat ihr auch sehr gut gefallen - das bekommt man aber leider nicht mehr.

Ich versuche mal die Anforderungen zu beschreiben: Meine Freundin ist nicht der Typ der sich Trails runterstürzen möchte. Genussvolles fahren soll im Vordergrund stehen - gleichzeitig wird sie ja aber garantiert das Rad mehr fordern wenn ein bisschen Übung und Kondition da ist - ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine.

Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr einem armen ratlosen Mann helfen würdet 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MissQuax (10. November 2011)

Hallo,
nette Männer dürfen hier schon um Rat fragen, also kein Problem.

Das ZR Lady ist vielleicht ausverkauft, aber je nach Körpergröße kann ich auch das "normale" ZR Team empfehlen. Fahre den Rahmen selbst (allerdings Eigenaufbau) und bin begeistert von der Geometrie - sehr bequem (relativ aufrechte Sitzposition) und super handlich.  Gut verarbeitet ist das Teil auch.

Ich bin 1,70 m groß und fahre den 16"-Rahmen - wobei das für meine Größe schon fast grenzwertig klein ist, aber ich mag kompakte Bikes.
Wenn deine Freundin also ca. so groß wie ich (oder etwas kleiner ist), wäre das hier in 16", oder in 18" falls sie größer ist, ein

Top-Angebot,

was voll im Preisrahmen liegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I3uchi (10. November 2011)

Frisch vermessen  : 1,72m Körpergröße. Das Test-Cube war ein 17er und war von der Größe her perfekt würde ich sagen.
Das normale ZR Team werde ich ihr einmal zeigen, dafür schon mal Danke


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann sie nicht ruhigen Gewissens beraten weil ich von der Rahmengeometrie der Lady-Bikes einfach keine Ahnung habe.



das macht nichts 
Deine Freundin ist ein Mensch, und ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrrad. 
Ich halte spezielle Geometrien für Männlein und Weiblein für eine der größten Unsinns-Geschichten seit es Werbesprüche gibt 

Also berate sie ruhig mit ruhigem Gewissen.
Darf auch gern ein "Herren"-Rahmen (besser sollte man sagen "Unisex"-Rahmen) sein. Mit 172cm Größe sollte sich da recht einfach was Passendes finden lassen.


----------



## I3uchi (10. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> das macht nichts
> Deine Freundin ist ein Mensch, und ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrrad.
> Ich halte spezielle Geometrien für Männlein und Weiblein für eine der größten Unsinns-Geschichten seit es Werbesprüche gibt
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Gegen die Unisex-Variante hätte ich nichts weil es die Auswahl dezent vergrößert


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Hmmm. Gegen die Unisex-Variante hätte ich nichts weil es die Auswahl dezent vergrößert



eben 
Da sie Anfängerin ist, wird ihr wahrscheinlich jedes halbwegs gute Rad furchtbar gut gefallen... ist halt schon ein Unterschied zu einem City-Trekking-Rad. Also nichts übers Knie brechen, auch wenn sie meint, sich schon ins aller erste verliebt zu haben 

Wichtig, wenn es dann mal ins richtige Gelände geht:
- eine gescheite Überstandshöhe. Mehr als 10cm sollte der Sattel imho schon versenkbar sein, und beim Drüberstehen über dem Oberrohr dürfen auch gerne mehr als 5cm Luft sein! Klaro solltet ihr dann natürlich gleich üben, nach hinten abzusteigen, aber wäre auch doof, wenn sie gleich mal aufs Oberrohr knallt weil sie das anfangs noch nicht intuitiv drin hat.
- ordentliche Bremsen... also nicht nach dem Motto: sie ist ja leicht und fährt noch nicht so krass, also tun's auch schwache Bremsen. Eher daran denken, dass die Handkraft bei Mädels meistens nicht so doll ausgeprägt ist, und dass eine gute, zuverlässige Bremse auch viel Sicherheit gibt.


----------



## MissQuax (10. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> das macht nichts
> Deine Freundin ist ein Mensch, und ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrrad.
> Ich halte spezielle Geometrien für Männlein und Weiblein für eine der größten Unsinns-Geschichten seit es Werbesprüche gibt
> 
> ...



  

Ich fahre nur "Herren"-Rahmen - funktioniert bestens! Spezielle "Damen"-Rahmen braucht es m. M. nur bei sehr kleinen Frauen.


----------



## I3uchi (11. November 2011)

Moin und Danke für die Antworten 

Also bei den Bremsen haben wir die Kombination aus 160er Scheibe hinten und 180er Scheibe vorne ins Auge gefasst - das sollte passen oder?


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

kommt drauf an, welche Bremse 
160/180 ist aber prinzipiell schon ok für ein CC-Radl, hab ich auch (mit einer Hope X2)
Ich hab's nur geschrieben, weil ich so oft höre und lese, dass es bei einer leichten Frau ja was Schwächeres "tut"... und dann seh ich auf dem Trail, wie gerade Anfänger, die mit sowas rumfahren, Probleme haben, das Radl unter Kontrolle zu kriegen, weil's halt doch schwieriger ist und mehr Kraft erfordert eine schwache Bremse zu dosieren. Genau die Kraft und Konzentration die man beim Bremsen verschwendet fehlt dann beim Steuern des Rades. Da krieg ich jedesmal einen Hals auf soche tollen Händler-Sprüche


----------



## I3uchi (11. November 2011)

Muss offen gestehen - ich kenne nicht eine einzige Bremsenbezeichnung 
An meinem Cube habe ich z.B. eine hydr. Scheibenbremse mit 2 160er Scheiben. Hatte noch nie Probleme aufgrund mangelnder Bremsleistung. Nach 5km Abfahrt mit 30-60 km/h merkt man dass die Leistung aufgrund der Scheibenerwärmung etwas nachlässt - aber das war's dann auch schon.

Aber du hast auf jeden Fall Recht - daran wird nicht gespart.


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. November 2011)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Hmmm. Gegen die Unisex-Variante hätte ich nichts weil es die Auswahl dezent vergrößert



Und die Ausstattung mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bei gleichem Preis viel besser ist, und damit das ganze auch weniger Gewicht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I3uchi (11. November 2011)

Wir schauen jetzt mal nach nem Cube Acid. Das gefällt ihr optisch ganz gut. Hat die gleiche Bremsanlage wie meins - ich kann gute Wirkung auch wenns drauf ankommt bestätigen *hust*


----------



## Warnschild (20. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur "Herren"-Rahmen - funktioniert bestens! Spezielle "Damen"-Rahmen braucht es m. M. nur bei sehr kleinen Frauen.



... sehr kleine Frauen, die dann mit Sch***-Geometrien klarkommen dürfen, nur weil es in der benötigten Rahmengröße scheinbar fast nur ach-so-komfortable All-Mountain-Chopper gibt..... :-(

Aber letztlich ist es tatsächlich egal, welches Geschlecht man hat. Wichtig sind die Körpergröße, das Verhältnis von Bein- zur Armlänge sowie die persönliche Vorliebe (ich bspw. will ein Rad, das auch gut klettert, da nervt eine "Frauen-Geometrie" ganz schön).

Nicht zuletzt kommt die Aussage von action barbie auf den Tisch, was Gewicht, Ausstattung und im Verhältnis dazu der Preis betrifft: Man bekommt deutlich weniger für sein Geld, wenn man ein "Ladybike" wählt (bei Scott ist das ohnehin der Fall, finde ich).


----------



## I3uchi (20. November 2011)

Vielen Dank an euch alle. Nette Ladies 
Wir haben ein Radon ZR Team 6.0 bestellt.


----------



## MissQuax (20. November 2011)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch alle. Nette Ladies
> Wir haben ein Radon ZR Team 6.0 bestellt.



Aus meiner Sicht eine sehr gute Wahl!  Ich hoffe, deine Freundin hat damit so viel Spaß wie ich! Vielleicht kann sie ja mal hier berichten und/oder Fotos einstellen!


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Man bekommt deutlich weniger für sein Geld, wenn man ein "Ladybike" wählt (bei Scott ist das ohnehin der Fall, finde ich).


 *Scott Contessa Spark *

                                          Modell 2012
1.804,00                                 EUR



*Scott Spark 50 2012*

                                          Modell 2012 
1.899,00                                 EUR


Es stimmt, selbst die Reifen sind schlechter... obwohl, 95  Differenz, hmmm....



Das Ladybike hat für den annähernd gleichen Preis des Herrenbikes die exakt gleiche Ausstattung eines um *200 Euro* günstigeren Modells 
*Scott Spark 60 2012*

                                          Modell 2012
1.614,00                                 EUR


----------



## I3uchi (25. November 2011)

Soooo, meine Freundin hat sich gerade aus dem Büro gemeldet. Das Paket kam heute an. Heute abend wird es zusammengebaut. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (25. November 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte, wen ich mich hier rein mogele, aber ein ähnliches Thema hat uns auch die letzten Wochen begleitet, wobei wir uns gegen ein Versand-Bike und für das Lapierre ProRace 200L entschieden haben, auf welchem sich meine Freundin einfach am wohlsten gefühlt hat.

Ein Bespiel, dass Ladies- und Herrenbike keine preislichen und technischen Unterschiede aufzeigen ist das Lapierre Zesty 314 und 314 L (ok, kein Hardtail).

Gruß


----------

